# Trump calls Megyn Kelly a "bimbo"...again



## JimH52 (Aug 25, 2015)

Donald Trump's new Twitter tirade against Megyn Kelly - CNNPolitics.com

I guess the GOP is very proud of their prospective nominee.  He writes a new definition for "crass" and "classless."

She will ignore the Bloviator once again and he will continue show just how ignorant a "very rich" egomaniac is.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 25, 2015)

Again?


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 25, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Again?



Yup, I am beginning to wonder if he has a mental disorder....


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 25, 2015)

*Trump calls Megyn Kelly a "bimbo"...again*

*Well...she can refute that claim by posting her I Q publicly.*

*Ha  Ha  Ha  First she must figure out what I Q means.*


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 25, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Again?
> ...


I wonder if there is a tipping point at which his fans say, "okay, I think that's enough".  

I'd think we had already hit that point, so who knows.
.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh wow! This is big news!! 

I'll file it under "who cares"


----------



## Camp (Aug 25, 2015)

He sounds like an immature bully that has difficulty controlling emotional outburst.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 25, 2015)

awww, the left's new found love for the Womeeeeen folk on Fox news,  it so touching.

NEVER forget how these snakes on the left treated a WOMAN Governor who was running for Vice President of our country, Governor Palin

IS THIS ALL you have?  dirt and smears. well how silly of me to ask


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 25, 2015)

What? Trump is going to get married again at his age?!!??


----------



## 007 (Aug 25, 2015)

Again, Trump is simply saying what millions of people are already thinking.

So big deal. You progs just aren't going to change anyone's mind with this piddle little bull shit...


----------



## Camp (Aug 25, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Oh wow! This is big news!!
> 
> I'll file it under "who cares"


We are watching a rich, powerful man who garners huge media attention acting like a brat as he attacks a female journalist for, get this, asking him about being rude to women.
It is news. Everything he does will be news. He want's to be President, he better get used to being looked at and judged.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 25, 2015)

CNN needs to shunned. they are WORSE than the National Enquire and certainly no Friend to any Republican

screw them. hit them were it hurts. in their wallets


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 25, 2015)

Camp said:


> He sounds like an immature bully that has difficulty controlling emotional outburst.



PERFECT qualifications for dealing with world leaders.  Can anyone spell WWIII,IV,V?


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 25, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> CNN needs to shunned. they are WORSE than the National Enquire and certainly no Friend to any Republican
> 
> screw them. hit them were it hurts. in their wallets



And the RWers are no friend to the American public.  Funny how that works.  THERE IS a reason why RWers cannot win the white house.


----------



## 007 (Aug 25, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> CNN needs to shunned. they are WORSE than the National Enquire and certainly no Friend to any Republican
> 
> screw them. hit them were it hurts. in their wallets


I haven't watched CNN, or MSNBC, ABC, NBC, Headline News, CNBC, or any of the other prog channels for DECADES. They're not even in my channel lineup because I have programmed them out.

But let's see... here's an interesting little tidbit about all those prog stations...

The INSIDE TRACK to the Liberal Media….
*How's this for having the "inside track"?*
YOU HAD A HUNCH THE NEWS SYSTEM WAS RIGGED AND YOU COULDN'T PUT YOUR FINGER ON IT,
THIS MIGHT SOLVE THE PUZZLE.






ABC News executive producer Ian Cameron is married to Susan Rice, National Security Adviser.








CBS President David Rhodes is the brother of Ben Rhodes, Obama’s Deputy National Security Adviser for Strategic Communications.







ABC News correspondent Claire Shipman is married to former Whitehouse Press Secretary Jay Carney








ABC News and Univision reporter Matthew Jaffe is married to Katie Hogan, Obama’s Deputy Press Secretary








ABC President Ben Sherwood is the brother of Obama’s Special Adviser Elizabeth Sherwood








CNN President Virginia Moseley is married to former Hillary Clinton’s Deputy Secretary Tom Nides.

And now you know why it is no surprise the media is in Obama's pocket.  Think there might be a little bias in the news?  This may also explain the cover up of Benghazi, etc.,

Isn't it interesting that every place you look in Obama's administration people fill positions because of who they know, not what they know or how competent they are ---- and you wonder why our country has so many problems.


----------



## 007 (Aug 25, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> THERE IS a reason why RWers cannot win the white house.


We know... it's called election fraud.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 25, 2015)

007 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > THERE IS a reason why RWers cannot win the white house.
> ...



and yall couldnt even pulll that off.....


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 25, 2015)

trump seems to be everything cons bitched about...married how many times...war record...o wait..there is none...inherited money....the list just goes on and on but suddenly he is the darlin of the right....why is that....cause he is big and bash and stupid...the warrior mentality....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 25, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Donald Trump's new Twitter tirade against Megyn Kelly - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> I guess the GOP is very proud of their prospective nominee.  He writes a new definition for "crass" and "classless."
> 
> She will ignore the Bloviator once again and he will continue show just how ignorant a "very rich" egomaniac is.



This says more about T-Rump than it does about her.

It demonstrates that he holds grudges and wants to punish people who he feels have somehow "offended" him. 

And it puts the entire GOP on notice as to how he will react if they "diss" him by not giving him his "birthright" nomination. Yes, that is how he sees himself.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 25, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> awww, the left's new found love for the Womeeeeen folk on Fox news,  it so touching.
> 
> NEVER forget how these snakes on the left treated a WOMAN Governor who was running for Vice President of our country, Governor Palin
> 
> IS THIS ALL you have?  dirt and smears. well how silly of me to ask


Way to be a Trump supporter, Stephanie.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 25, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> CNN needs to shunned. they are WORSE than the National Enquire and certainly no Friend to any Republican
> 
> screw them. hit them were it hurts. in their wallets



You are blaming CNN because T-Rump made some Tweets?


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 25, 2015)

007 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > THERE IS a reason why RWers cannot win the white house.
> ...



Of COURSE it is.    It couldn't POSSIBLY be that the majority of Americans see right through the RWer nonsense?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 25, 2015)

007 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > THERE IS a reason why RWers cannot win the white house.
> ...


Riiiiiiight.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 25, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Hard to say!  I expect he will sink himself before the nomination goes to someone else.  He really has both and emotional and an anger problem.  he keeps this up and FOX will quit telling everyone how wonderful he is.  The Battle could begin again.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 25, 2015)

The bottom line: Liberals hate how Trump is straightforward and how he's pulling ahead in the polls. No holds barred. Not a career politician, just successful businessman.



JimH52 said:


> he keeps this up and FOX will quit telling everyone how wonderful he is.



Don't watch much FNC do you?


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 25, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> *Trump calls Megyn Kelly a "bimbo"...again*
> 
> *Well...she can refute that claim by posting her I Q publicly.*
> 
> *Ha  Ha  Ha  First she must figure out what I Q means.*



I am not defending Kelly, but she has more intellect in her index finger than Trump has in his comb over....

Megyn Kelly - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 25, 2015)

007 said:


> Again, Trump is simply saying what millions of people are already thinking.
> 
> So big deal. You progs just aren't going to change anyone's mind with this piddle little bull shit...



"millions of people" are calling Kelly a Bimbo?  Really????


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 25, 2015)

No she doesn't. She's a right wing talking head with the IQ of a tree stump. Why wasn't she asking the other candidates the same thing she asked Trump? She had an obvious agenda, so obvious it was pointed out right there on stage by Trump himself.

Even Mark Levin said so:

Mark Levin Goes Off on Fox, Megyn Kelly over Debate: They Had ‘Ratings Agenda’


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 25, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> *Trump calls Megyn Kelly a "bimbo"...again*
> 
> *Well...she can refute that claim by posting her I Q publicly.*
> 
> *Ha  Ha  Ha  First she must figure out what I Q means.*




Ask dorky fuzzlenutz-IQ-214. He can essplain it all to herz.


----------



## gipper (Aug 25, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Donald Trump's new Twitter tirade against Megyn Kelly - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> I guess the GOP is very proud of their prospective nominee.  He writes a new definition for "crass" and "classless."
> 
> She will ignore the Bloviator once again and he will continue show just how ignorant a "very rich" egomaniac is.


The Left has been calling the Fox girls bimbos for decades.  I would think they would agree with Trump.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 25, 2015)

gipper said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump's new Twitter tirade against Megyn Kelly - CNNPolitics.com
> ...




Might you have some specific examples for us?

Thanks.

Cuz I have never seen or heard a Leftie call Megyn Kelly a "bimbo", not even once.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 25, 2015)

007 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > CNN needs to shunned. they are WORSE than the National Enquire and certainly no Friend to any Republican
> ...



So you filter all your news through a RW leaning, Australian owned "news" channel.  That way, you can continue to be dogmatic on your views and never have to consider the thoughts of others.

You have been Trumpcated....


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 25, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> CNN needs to shunned. they are WORSE than the National Enquire and certainly no Friend to any Republican
> 
> screw them. hit them were it hurts. in their wallets




I find that hilarious.

the left find CNN to far right.

the right finds CNN to far left...


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 25, 2015)

airplanemechanic said:


> No she doesn't. She's a right wing talking head with the IQ of a tree stump. Why wasn't she asking the other candidates the same thing she asked Trump? She had an obvious agenda, so obvious it was pointed out right there on stage by Trump himself.
> 
> Even Mark Levin said so:
> 
> Mark Levin Goes Off on Fox, Megyn Kelly over Debate: They Had ‘Ratings Agenda’



So when did you finish law school?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 25, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > CNN needs to shunned. they are WORSE than the National Enquire and certainly no Friend to any Republican
> ...



Might want to take a look at who's had the WH for the last 40 odd years


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 25, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> trump seems to be everything cons bitched about...married how many times...war record...o wait..there is none...inherited money....the list just goes on and on but suddenly he is the darlin of the right....why is that....cause he is big and bash and stupid...the warrior mentality....



No darling of mine


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 25, 2015)

I would think when he calls Ronald Reagan a "loser" the RWer might think twice about voting for him.  It is just a matter of time....


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 25, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > CNN needs to shunned. they are WORSE than the National Enquire and certainly no Friend to any Republican
> ...



Like I said somewhere else....it's show biz...it's ALL dishonest, biased "news" and they ALL have an agenda...and it has nothing to do with disseminating news or facts..it's all ratings and they'll swap sides in a second if they think that will do it....like the left HATED ANything to do with "faux" news for YEARS and YEARS...fox was like garlic to vampires to them and they made ugly comments about all the women on there ...but suddenly when it suits their purpose they completely switch sides and now they (pretend to) think the fox news chicks are intelligent, demure, ladylike and honest...

comical


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 25, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > No she doesn't. She's a right wing talking head with the IQ of a tree stump. Why wasn't she asking the other candidates the same thing she asked Trump? She had an obvious agenda, so obvious it was pointed out right there on stage by Trump himself.
> ...



trying to change the subject...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 25, 2015)

Trump being Trump, a la Manny being Manny.


----------



## Camp (Aug 25, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > He sounds like an immature bully that has difficulty controlling emotional outburst.
> ...


That is exactly what Trump will bring, war. Why do you want that?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 25, 2015)

Camp said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...




With Trumps version of tact, I foresee being at war with Canada by 2018, if not sooner


----------



## browsing deer (Aug 25, 2015)

I keep hoping for Trump's collapse.  He is the same racist bloviating at Sanders. He will eventually say something and millions of embarrassed conservatives will quietly pipe down for a week and be for someone else again.

But there will be an addition to the national discourse about immigration.   That won't go away


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 25, 2015)

browsing deer said:


> I keep hoping for Trump's collapse.  He is the same racist bloviating at Sanders. He will eventually say something and millions of embarrassed conservatives will quietly pipe down for a week and be for someone else again.
> 
> But there will be an addition to the national discourse about immigration.   That won't go away



Post what trump ever said that is "racist".


----------



## Camp (Aug 25, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


He has already announced his plan and intention to insert troops into Iraq and Syria to protected oil wells which he claims he will take back from ISIS. Unless congress changes the current law that allows him to do so he will have authority to do it.


----------



## browsing deer (Aug 25, 2015)

Every word he utters.... It would take months and wreck the server.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 25, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



Since you think she has a low IQ, I expect you are a graduate from a law school.  Go ahead and answer the question, if you can.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 25, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > CNN needs to shunned. they are WORSE than the National Enquire and certainly no Friend to any Republican
> ...




to

two

too


Youuuuuu decide.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 25, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



I don't see where I said anything about her IQ..can you point that out?


----------



## gipper (Aug 25, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Trump being Trump, a la Manny being Manny.


Is Trump part of your mythical Far Right?


----------



## Ravi (Aug 25, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Donald Trump's new Twitter tirade against Megyn Kelly - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> I guess the GOP is very proud of their prospective nominee.  He writes a new definition for "crass" and "classless."
> 
> She will ignore the Bloviator once again and he will continue show just how ignorant a "very rich" egomaniac is.


He must be terrified of her.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 25, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Oh wow! This is big news!!
> 
> I'll file it under "who cares"




You should care. 

Imagine the president of the United States calling names, bragging about wealth, telling people to shut up, yelling "you're fired", "you're a dummy". Drumpf is an embarrassment who thinks the US presidency is just another reality tv show.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 25, 2015)

gipper said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump's new Twitter tirade against Megyn Kelly - CNNPolitics.com
> ...




"girls"?

"GIRLS"???

Way to show your respect for wimmin.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 25, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...




More worried about grammar than the message?

I left school about 50 years ago.

If you want to teach, find a willing student.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 25, 2015)

Ravi said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump's new Twitter tirade against Megyn Kelly - CNNPolitics.com
> ...




Exactly true.

He hides his fear, ignorance of issues and insecurity behind name calling, interrupting, changing the subject and just his general bloviating. 

How long before he sues her?

And, wait till he finds out he can't sue leaders of other countries. He'll be declaring war on just about everybody.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 25, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


I won't watch her anymore.

Fact: Her show was better when she was gone.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 25, 2015)

Trump calls one woman a bimbo.......Obama called millions of us Teabaggers.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 25, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


His entire life shows how he fears women in general. Guy can't keep a steady relationship, trash talks women, etc. He's like USMB's own wherearemykeyspubes


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 25, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Donald Trump's new Twitter tirade against Megyn Kelly - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> I guess the GOP is very proud of their prospective nominee.  He writes a new definition for "crass" and "classless."
> 
> She will ignore the Bloviator once again and he will continue show just how ignorant a "very rich" egomaniac is.


 
He's just continuing to speak the truth... awesome


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 25, 2015)

007 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > CNN needs to shunned. they are WORSE than the National Enquire and certainly no Friend to any Republican
> ...


----------



## Camp (Aug 25, 2015)

That gold digger he married was a bimbo. How does he differentiate between bimbo's.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 25, 2015)

Camp said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow! This is big news!!
> ...



Good for him, it doesn't change the fact that this isn't news. The first go around yes, this time, no.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 25, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow! This is big news!!
> ...



I don't. And I shouldn't care.


----------



## Camp (Aug 25, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


You don't think it disturbing that the guy leading the Republican field for President is behaving like a weird stalker? He claims he doesn't drink, but acts like he gets drunk and stupid on social media. That is what makes it even more disturbing. He can't blame it on the booze. 
Does he not realize he married and made a child with a bimbo? Why is he attacking a woman and calling her a bimbo. He married the definition of a bimbo. This guy has some  obvious mental issues and some of you want to put him in the White House.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 25, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Trump calls one woman a bimbo.......Obama called millions of us Teabaggers.



And you are...


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 25, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



But you do agree with Trump.  To you she is a Bimbo?  Or do you not agree with him.

Good Grief!  The GOP has become a Three Ring Circus!


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 25, 2015)

Camp said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



We had a President sleep with everything that moved and was addict to pain pills. We had a President get a blow job in the Oval Office. 

And this is the big issue? Let the Republicans nominate him, not my problem. I don't have to vote for him.

Hell, Hillary thinks she was named after Sir Hillary. That sounds pretty mental to me. Let the Democrats nominate her, not my problem. I don't have to vote for her.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 25, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> browsing deer said:
> 
> 
> > I keep hoping for Trump's collapse.  He is the same racist bloviating at Sanders. He will eventually say something and millions of embarrassed conservatives will quietly pipe down for a week and be for someone else again.
> ...



what the leftwing and Democrats MADE up. that's all they have to go on. and ALL they need as we see


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 25, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > browsing deer said:
> ...



I know..and when you call them on it and expose their hyperpartisan lies, they slink away and don't come back...quite predictable.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 25, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > browsing deer said:
> ...



What did anyone make up?  Donald keeps attacking the woman.  That is your and the GOP's problem.  He will not stop insulting people and calling names.  Can't wait until the debates, if he is the nominee.  Everyone knows how to push his buttons now, and I am sure he will be pushed to the edge.  Donald has NEVER had anyone disagree with him or challenge him.  When someone does, he calls them "loser" or "idiot" or he says they have blood coming out of "wherever."  He is the GOP problem and he will either win the nomination "or else."  FUNNY!


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 25, 2015)

Camp said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Because war is entertaining, of course.  Who cares about the hopes and dreams of a bunch of sand Negroes anyway?  It makes me feel powerful to watch our warplanes and drones drop bombs and missiles on helpless people.  Remember 9/11?  Don't you think the Iraqis and Afghanis should pay for what the Saudis did to US?  After all they are the terrorist muslims..right?  And the Saudis are royal and everything and they provide us with no oil.  Oh ya...you keep forgetting that don't you.  We don 't get any oil from that region.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 25, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> trump seems to be everything cons bitched about...married how many times...war record...o wait..there is none...inherited money....the list just goes on and on but suddenly he is the darlin of the right....why is that....cause he is big and bash and stupid...the warrior mentality....


Sounds like he would make a good Democrat....


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 25, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Keep saying that to yourself......denial is a defense mechanism....


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 25, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Nope......they have called her plenty of others.......


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 25, 2015)

Camp said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



That's what they said about Reagan....and Goldwater.

Don't you guys have anything new?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 25, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > trump seems to be everything cons bitched about...married how many times...war record...o wait..there is none...inherited money....the list just goes on and on but suddenly he is the darlin of the right....why is that....cause he is big and bash and stupid...the warrior mentality....
> ...




He was...

for quite a long time


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 25, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...




So was Reagan....


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 25, 2015)

and look how reagan fucked the us up......i know yall hate to admit that....but it is really time to get over reagan as the great white savior


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 25, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Trump would start a war because he cannot control his mouth.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 25, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> and look how reagan fucked the us up......i know yall hate to admit that....but it is really time to get over reagan as the great white savior


Yup.......Reagan fucked the US up.

How.....specifically?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 25, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Oh......and Obama can?

Must be why he always uses a teleprompter.

He might compare Republicans to Iranian hardliners......what an insult. He might piss off our European allies by not attending their solidarity matches. He might work out a deal with Iranians that assures they get nukes even though Israel and neighboring Islamic countries objected to it. He might engage in a pissing-contest with Russia. He might ignore ISIS till refugees from that region invade every nation for thousands of miles.

Nope. That was Obama. Sorry.......


----------



## Camp (Aug 25, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > and look how reagan fucked the us up......i know yall hate to admit that....but it is really time to get over reagan as the great white savior
> ...


He failed to respond with overwhelming force and punishment to terrorist attacks on US targets. That plus his breaking the policy of refusing to negotiate with terrorist gave birth to an era of terrorist attacks on America and terrorism as an acceptable tactic by disgruntled rogue nations and non aligned groups, including religious factions. His backing, support and even founding of terrorist groups considered "on our side" backfired when they turned criminal, Contra's and death squads, or outright terror groups formed from Mujhideen. Reagan gave birth to modern day terrorism.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 25, 2015)

Well she should not have ask that "gotcha" question at the debate. I like Megan as a rule of thumb. I think you can find a whole host of "bimbi" on the liberal side of things.


----------



## toxicmedia (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm really amazed someone can be messed up enough to call Megan Kelly a Bimbo.

She's such a little cutey


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 25, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Oh, another ultra sensitive one.

I was just having fun with you.

Take yer meds.

There, all better.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gipper (Aug 25, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


Since when to mouths start wars?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 25, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Trump calls one woman a bimbo.......Obama called millions of us Teabaggers.


That's what you Tea Partiers call yourselves...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 25, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


He probably has a miniscule penis. Russian women tolerate this. Beautiful women elsewhere don't.



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Aug 25, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


Thanks... we're not crooks, liars can cheats like progs are.


----------



## Camp (Aug 25, 2015)

Bush92 said:


> Well she should not have ask that "gotcha" question at the debate. I like Megan as a rule of thumb. I think you can find a whole host of "bimbi" on the liberal side of things.


They were appropriate questions to ask. Why should we consider a man so rude and crude to be President. Why should Trump not have to explain his behavior. He started to, with a lie. He attempted to make it sound like he only talked about one female like that, as if it was OK. He got caught in the lie by Kelly but used his tactic of deflection and going into a rant to evade answering the question. So the question remains unanswered, which gives him confidence to continue being a crass, crude stalker and hateful man with a grudge. 
He needs to be asked that question over and over until he answers it. His trademark whining should not be allowed to get him out of his bad conduct.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 25, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Overly sensitive?

Not really...

Just tired of the anal retentive types that deflect with grammar and issues instead of addressing the post


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 25, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Drink a whiskey. All will be OK.

Promise.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 25, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Haven't wanted, or needed, a drink in over 20 years.

Do you have one of these in your bathroom, to assist with bodily functions?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 25, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Not necessary.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 25, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Considering how anal retentive you are, I have to believe it would be required.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 25, 2015)

Camp said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Actually, Carter began the paper tiger image we're now stained with. Iran held our diplomats for over a year and we didn't even kick their  asses once.

Used to be an act of war to capture our diplomats but with Democrats in charge, capturing and imprising our diplomats leads to nothing worse than harse language. It's no surprise that Middle-Eastern terrorists started really targeting the United States after 1979.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 25, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Trump calls one woman a bimbo.......Obama called millions of us Teabaggers.
> ...


We've been through this before.

Obama knows that it's an insult since he's so tuned into slang in the Gay community. 80 years old Grandparents aren't hip to the meaning of teabagging someone. The point is it  isn't what these innocent sectarians thought....but what Obama thought.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 25, 2015)

I just looked more closely at the bimbo comment......it's a retweet....not a tweet.

Correct me if I'm wrong.....



Had several libs point this out once before .........but not one of them mentioned it this time.


----------



## Camp (Aug 25, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Nonsense. You admit Americans became targets but put the Carter spin on it. Reagan was the President and he was the one who failed to respond when the attacks began. He let us get chased out of Lebanon by terrorist after they bombed the barracks. You know, the famous incident where Marines were ordered to carry unloaded weapons and 250 of them got blown up in there barracks in Beirut. It happened shortly after the Embassy was bombed in Beirut. Do you remember Higgins or Buckley? All terrorist attacks and incidents that went unanswered or weakly answered by Reagan.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 25, 2015)

Camp said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



I remember the ones he responded to.

1986 United States bombing of Libya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Listen Dumbass......and learn.

Not every act of terrorism  points directly to  state sponsors like happened with the Iranian hostages. We have our suspicions but often times no proof.


----------



## Camp (Aug 25, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


The response to the Libya for the Disco bombing was weak, ineffective and eventually led to the blowing up of PAN AM 103 over Lockerbie.
My post is not an original creative idea or opinion. It comes from one of the Pentagon's top terrorist experts. Maybe you think he is a dumbass and your partisan viewpoints are better sourced and thought out than his. I'll go with him being the informed one and you being the dumbass, thanks.

amazon.com/PeaceKeepers-War-Beirut-Marine-Commander/dp/1597974250

Hopefully you are bright enough to read the review and even click on the little "more" designation.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 25, 2015)

Camp said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Fuck you too.


So any response leads to more terrorism.

What's your point?


What did you expect Reagan to do? He was never presented with a country actually holding our people hostage. I think that's pretty cut and dried.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 25, 2015)

Camp said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Well she should not have ask that "gotcha" question at the debate. I like Megan as a rule of thumb. I think you can find a whole host of "bimbi" on the liberal side of things.
> ...



The more stupid stuff that Donald says, the more opportunities journalist will have to ask him if he really said it and what It actually meant.  Example:

"Mister Trump, when you characterized the angst that you thought Ms. Kelly was showing at the first debate, you said she had "blood coming out of her eyes and .....wherever", were you referring to the possibility that she was menstruating?"

Of course he will say he wasn't but over a period of time, his continual insults, sexist remarks, and derogatory statements will make even the most dedicated Republican voters realize this guy CANNOT win the general election.

Soooo, the GOP needs to decide how to handle him.  *GOOD LUCK!

PS: Show we where Ronald Reagan called a woman a Bimbo or anyone a Loser.*


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 25, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



It was cut and dry that he couldn't remember anything, when it was convenient.  I remember watching the Contra hearing and asking.....REALLY?  He couldn't remember signing this order?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 25, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


I didn't have sex with that woman......Miss Lewinsky.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 25, 2015)

gipper said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I'm certain Trump could insult the wrong person bad enough for them to react with aggression.


----------



## gipper (Aug 25, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


Please cite recent historical examples of a nation's leader insulting another nation's leader that resulted in war.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 25, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



NUFF SAID. the hell with these people. they are so empty because look what the hell they have running.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 25, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



We are all very happy that you and Donald are a couple.  It will be a match made in heaven....GOP and Donald Trump!  Can't wait to see him get the nomination.  If he doesn't....well....it could be very ugly!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 25, 2015)

In reading Trumps latest tweets about Kelly, I can honestly say that my 13 year old grand niece has more maturity and dignity than Trump does.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 25, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


For the record.....Trump didn't even call her a Bimbo......somebody following him named Mr. Ohio fan called her that....

....Trump just retweeted it.

To a liberal....that's a total get out of jail free card.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 25, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


I think it's getting really screwy when CNN and Fox News cover Trump almost identically.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 25, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> In reading Trumps latest tweets about Kelly, I can honestly say that my 13 year old grand niece has more maturity and dignity than Trump does.



I think it is reasonable to think the man has a mental disorder.....or "wherever"


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 25, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



And that is why Roger Ailes is asking for apology from Mr Comb Over.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 25, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



There has never been a loose cannon like Trump in the international scene.

I'll put my money on Iran or North Korea as likely candidates to go off with saying the wrong thing.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 25, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I'm confused...  You mean "Evil Traitorous Liberal" don't you?


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 25, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...




Clearly Ailes is staking out the high ground.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 26, 2015)

gipper said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


 
There is no individual like Trump in a position of power that I am aware of.  Most democracies reject loud mouthed buffoons as their leaders.  This is America where TV personalities sometimes win out.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 26, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> awww, the left's new found love for the Womeeeeen folk on Fox news,  it so touching.
> 
> NEVER forget how these snakes on the left treated a WOMAN Governor who was running for Vice President of our country, Governor Palin
> 
> IS THIS ALL you have?  dirt and smears. well how silly of me to ask


Idiot. It's not about women on Fox News; it's about Donald Trump having no class, no self control, and no skills at diplomacy. It's about how he would attack any woman or anyone he doesn't like. It is about how he is completely unfit to be the leader of our country.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 26, 2015)

Camp said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow! This is big news!!
> ...


It is lovely irony.


----------



## gipper (Aug 26, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


BO is a loud mouthed buffoon.  So was W.  Trump could hardly be worse than those two.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 26, 2015)

gipper said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


BO? Who is that, Obama?  A loud mouthed buffoon? Seriously?  Wow.  You are deeply delusional.  Deeply.

And, you ask when do mouths start wars.  Again, you are really out of touch with reality.  It is usually mouths that start all wars.  Wow.  Shaking my head.  Unbelievable.

Ever heard of diplomacy?  That's what keeps us out of wars.  Trump, with his mouth, has no idea of diplomacy.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


Nope........lying two-faced liberal.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Fox isn't even quoting Trump. They're just saying he's saying bad things about Megan Kelly. They neglect to actually show any quotes. 

This is a case of a journalist and  a network becoming the story instead of reporting the story.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


Obviously neither does Obama........unless it's one of our enemies......like Iran or Cuba. Obama can't get along with our friends.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 26, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


That's completely untrue, a bald faced lie.  Who do you think is in on the Iran deal with us?  You fool.

Do you consider the UN Security Council plus China, France, Russia, the United Kingdom and Germany our enemies?


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 26, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> *Trump calls Megyn Kelly a "bimbo"...again*
> 
> *Well...she can refute that claim by posting her I Q publicly.*
> 
> *Ha  Ha  Ha  First she must figure out what I Q means.*



So, what year did you graduate Law School Huggy....?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



The UN, China, and Russia are. Germany and France are just in it to sell Iran stuff that was banned before. Where do you think Saddam went to build his bunker systems? Germany. This is just a repeat of Iraq. Obama goes to the UN to give his fucked up deal legitimacy and the countries above rake in the dough.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 26, 2015)

I watched her show last night for the first time, and she was "fair and balanced."  She never said anything unsightly or rude about Trump, although I know it was tempting.  She actually complimented him on being more forthcoming that Cruz, who she interviewed.  I am sure Ailes has told her to tone it down. 

Donald better walk away from this Kelly war.  He is getting to the edge of "no return...IMHO.

Who will he insult next?  Maybe some Nuns or the deceased Mother Teresa?  He is am embarrassment.  In a few months, he will be gone and all the RW loons on the board will deny ever supporting him.  *Just watch...*


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 26, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



and Halliburton has to sit on the sidelines and wait for the next GOP President to cash in.  Poor DICK must be frantic!


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


What the fuck are you talking about. Obama was golfing with top exects from Halliburton the other day. 

Halliburton is a strawman argument. Halliburton - Brown and Root has been contracting for the federal government since Vietnam. They're doing it today. It doesn't change just because a Democrat is in the WhiteHouse.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 26, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



But they make a lot more money when the warmonger GOP has the Oval Office.  They are itching to invade Iran.  Everyone knows it and that is why they will lose...again...in 2016.  Carry on....


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2015)

Looks like Megan Kelly is a liberal on Fox trying to bring down all of the Republican candidates. 

She's set up Jeb Bush, Donald Trump, and now Ted Cruz. 

Cruz Accuses Megyn Kelly of Asking 'Mainstream Media Liberal' Question - Breitbart


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Bullshit. How much they make doesn't change with each new administration. Brown & Root does most of the overseas contracting regardless if it's a hostile fire zone or just a humanitarian mission. We're still in Afghanistan and several in Central America.


----------



## gipper (Aug 26, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


Please give me an example of a leader saying something that started a war.  If as you say, mouths start wars, you must have historical examples of this.  No?

For example, Iranian leaders have badmouthed the USA and Israel for decades...ops...bad example cause no war has started over their outrageous remarks.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 26, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...








Halliburton stock price....
Not doing so well, then a war happened.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 26, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Looks like Megan Kelly is a liberal on Fox trying to bring down all of the Republican candidates.
> 
> She's set up Jeb Bush, Donald Trump, and now Ted Cruz.
> 
> Cruz Accuses Megyn Kelly of Asking 'Mainstream Media Liberal' Question - Breitbart




HA HA HA....you must be desperate if you are calling Kelly a liberal.  She is actually doing her job.  Trump makes stupid statements and she calls him on it.  If Obama, Biden, Cruz, or Jeb make stupid statements, she calls them on it.  The difference it, the "very rich guy" always acts like he is eight years old and starts calling names.

But he is your party's leader, so until someone can beat him, he is yours.....LOVE IT!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 26, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


You know nothing of me...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




I know you'd rather correct my post than respond to it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 26, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Reminds me when someone called Palin a c*** on TV. Funny how the left didn't think an apology was necessary. 

I don't like Trump, but the double standards on both sides are really getting old.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Megan Kelly is a liberal on Fox trying to bring down all of the Republican candidates.
> ...



What does Megan Kelly think her job is?

To ask leading questions and hopefully bring down Republican candidates by setting them up?

That's fine for CNN and MSNBC, but that type of journalism doesn't fly with Fox viewers. I think she'll be looking for a job if she causes the collapse of Republican campaigns and helps a Democrat back into the Whitehouse. It's bad enough that we have to deal with this bias from the left. 

If I was the RNC I would avoid her as much as Hillary avoids Fox.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 26, 2015)

There's no doubt that Megan Kelly is smart. But she's where she is because shes a hot piece of ass.

Thats the ONLY reason. Thats what FoxNews is, LapDance News. If I want a lap dance from an ugly woman I'll go see Rachell Maddow.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 26, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump calls Megyn Kelly a "bimbo"...again*
> ...



I did zero research on Kelly before that post.  I would like to take this moment to offer in Megyn's defense that:

Kelly was an associate in the Chicago office of law firm Bickel & Brewer LLP, during which time she co-wrote an article for the American Bar Association's journal, _Litigation_, called "The Conflicting Roles of Lawyer as Director".[16] She later joined Jones Day for nine years, where one of her clients was the credit bureauExperian

Megyn Kelly - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I on the other hand have not studied for or passed a bar exam.

I feel terrible for weighing in on this discussion.  Just awful.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 26, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I wasn't aware that the Mechanical Heart Monitor 1000 had a setting for "frantic".


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 26, 2015)

gipper said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Over the weekend the South Koreans were blaring insults at the North Korean's leader.  The North seemed willing to risk a war with the South over these insults.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> There's no doubt that Megan Kelly is smart. But she's where she is because shes a hot piece of ass.
> 
> Thats the ONLY reason. Thats what FoxNews is, LapDance News. If I want a lap dance from an ugly woman I'll go see Rachell Maddow.



Or guy.

I used to like Megan.

She really surprised me. Then I looked into the background of her accusatory questions directed towards Donald Trump, and discovered that it centered around a spat he had with Rosie O'DONNELL over her nasty comments on The View towards Trump and impression that she and others on the panel believe beauty pageant contestants are Crackwhores.

Megan was being opportunistic......in her words "practicing good journalism". Nope. She was punching her own ticket like Katie Couric did. 

Megan......shovel it!!!


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 26, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Really?  Can you produce any supporting direct quotes from any country's we consider friends leaders regarding that assertion?


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 26, 2015)

I could LESS about any of these so called: Reporters. they want to INSERT themselves into OUR ELECTIONS. they can take the beat down

man or woman. stop hiding behind your womanhood. she was no damn better than that Jorge at tumps rally


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Aug 26, 2015)

Anybody remember the Cassius Clay/Howard Cossel  feud that wasn't? I wonder if this isn't more of the same.


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 26, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Looks like Megan Kelly is a liberal on Fox trying to bring down all of the Republican candidates.
> 
> She's set up Jeb Bush, Donald Trump, and now Ted Cruz.
> 
> Cruz Accuses Megyn Kelly of Asking 'Mainstream Media Liberal' Question - Breitbart


Megyn uses liberal talking point to show shea really a liberal.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



The Jerusalem Post

I think you should come out from under that rock more often and pay attention to world events.

Obama is a laughing stock: Column


President Obama does not have a "GOP thinks he is weak" problem.  His real problem is that our allies think that he is weak, especially Poland, Romania and others looking out the window and seeing Russian troops on the move.

This is why VP Biden was sent to Poland rather than the GOP headquarters. 

VP Biden is desperately trying to reassure our allies that President Obama is concerned about developments on their borders with Ukraine.

Blog: The 'Obama is weak' message is coming from our allies

Obama has turned U.S. into laughing stock​


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 26, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Those are quotes from world leaders?

Clearly you did not understand the question.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


I understood it. 

Most world leaders don't talk in a disparaging manner about another world leader......even if he's a total piece of shit.

I can give you plenty of insults from Iranian leaders before .....during.....and after signing that agreement.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 26, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



There is only one clear leader in Iran.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 26, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



"*Most world leaders don't talk in a disparaging manner about another world leader."

My point exactly.  This precedent will not slow down Trump if elected.*


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 26, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> There is only one clear leader in Iran.


Ayatollah Obama?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Not in public. They do it at meetings or on a secure phone.

If you think Obama is being nice to all of these guys then why did Netanyahu go around him to talk to Congress?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 26, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Since you think she has a low IQ, I expect you are a graduate from a law school.  Go ahead and answer the question, if you can.



I have two college degrees, an airplane mechanics license, a pilots licence and a ham radio licence all by the age of 29. What's your point? This thread is not about me, it's 'bout Kelly and Trump.

I didn't go to law school because I don't have the desire nor the money. Can Kelly tear apart a 747? Can she fly one?


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 26, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Yes, she should have said, *"Mister Trump, sir, it has been reported that you have made degrading comments about women.  Now that may not be true, and I cannot imagine you calling women sluts, but I would like to know it there is a possibility it is true.....realizing that it, in all likelihood, is not."*

Yeah, throw him some softballs, so he can trump his way out of being a horses ars....The GOP has Trump and I am laughing about it every day!


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Isn't that essentially what she asked him?

Then claimed he called women in general fat and so-on. Total horseshit question. It assumes guilt. Any response won't be accepted under those conditions.


----------



## gipper (Aug 26, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


There was no war...so you are wrong.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 30, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> *Trump calls Megyn Kelly a "bimbo"...again*
> 
> *Well...she can refute that claim by posting her I Q publicly.*
> 
> *Ha  Ha  Ha  First she must figure out what I Q means.*


That isn't the point. The point is that someone who aspires to be the president of the US should not be calling anyone such names. He needs to have more class, more dignity, and more diplomacy.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 30, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Trump calls one woman a bimbo.......Obama called millions of us Teabaggers.


And you don't see the difference?  How funny.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 30, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Trump calls one woman a bimbo.......Obama called millions of us Teabaggers.
> ...


Actually, Trump wasn't the one calling her a bimbo. The post that said that was a retweet, not his tweet. So basically, he didn't call her that. 
However, we all saw Obama call us, essentially, a bunch of ball-sucking faggots.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 30, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Call you 'essentially'?  Call you 'essentially' a something bad? Did he name call? Did he act like an adolescent and use a bad word? 

You really don't understand the difference between using no control name calling and using some diplomacy and indirect commentary do you? 

Someone like Trump can never be the US president because he does not know how to behave. He blurts out whatever is on his lips and in his mind without regard to how it will be perceived by the multitudes of people here and around the world.

People in all walks of life use diplomacy to tell people what they think--if your mother-in-law bothers you, you don't (hopefully) call her a fat ugly pig. You may imply you think that, but you use different terminology in order to avoid a really bad reaction.  That's what adults do. 

Trump does not behave like an adult.  He shows no restraint. That characteristic alone would cause him to be a disaster as a president.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 30, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Why would Obama use the term teagbagger for the Tea Party? Why do people use the term Teabagger, a notable sexual term for the Tea Party. It is used as a pejorative for a group of people. It is to demean and minimize them with a sexual term.


----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 30, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


I have never heard that the term has sexual connotations. I don't think the vast majority of people on the planet have heard such a thing, including Obama.  It is not a 'notable' sexual term except, perhaps, to a specific lower class of people who have sexual issues.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 30, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Teabagger to me is someone who sucks on a hairy ballsack. 

That's worse than Bimbo. Bimbo means a good looking woman with a lack of intelligence. You wouldn't call Rosie O'Donnell a Bimbo because she doesn't have the looks for it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 30, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



BS! Why would you call them teabaggers and not the Tea Party? 

It was touted by several lefties on this board and knew the meaning as they used it. Also many righties on this board explained it. 

It's in the urban dictionary. Just because you haven't heard of it doesn't mean a damn thing. 

I do agree with you though that politicians need to have a filter, including Trump and Obama.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 30, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Anyone so closely attuned to the gay community knows what Teabagging is. Obama knows. He called millions of American ballsucking faggots....and attempted to hide it buy acting like the insult was innocent. That's the primary difference between Trump and Obama. Trump loves America and it's people, and Obama obviously doesn't.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 30, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


As opposed to a ideologue who needs a teleprompter keep from saying what's on his demented mind.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 30, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump calls Megyn Kelly a "bimbo"...again*
> ...



Trump has never had to answer to anyone in his whole privileged life.  I bet none of you RWers are willing to remember that the Donald almost ran his company into total bankruptcy a few years back.  He not only is the above mentioned adjectives he is also reckless.  We cannot afford another reckless president.  But of course Bush never happened.

Bush never happened. Bush never happened. Bush never happened. Bush never happened. Bush never happened. Bush never happened. Bush never happened. Bush never happened. Bush never happened. Bush never happened. Bush never happened. Bush never happened. Bush never happened. Bush never happened. Bush never happened. Bush never happened.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 30, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Status Quo has gotten us nowhere. Corporate influence is stronger than ever , let just let it continue.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 30, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



I guess you have forgotten the state of ours and the world's economies at the end of Bush's "corporate driven" administration.  

How silly of you to be so forgetful.  Don't fret.  It's just like misplacing your car keys and allowing someone to borrow your car when you find the keys and drive it off the road into a ravine.  Except that your car was worth several trillion dollars.  Ya that "corporate" influence really did well for the world and us.  How many of those corporate pirates went to prison?  None?  No way!  None?  Really?

Oh YA!!! Lets have another serving of THAT!


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 30, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



If I were to believe the liberal bullshit that it was all Bush's fault. I forecasted 2008 in the mid 90's, I was actually surprised the economy rebounded after 2001. And it matters not what one President did, it was a series of events that started and the end of the Great Depression. 

It matters not who the President or who is in Congress, the corporations are in control and have been for decades. Both parties are in their pockets. That is where change needs to be made in Congress.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 30, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



It's too complicated to say any one individual is responsible for the disasters that occurred and were manufactured when Bush was president.  But one thing we cannot dismiss is that Bush was in charge of a lot of it.  

Bush was in charge of rushing to war with scant and false evidence.  Being the CIC and throwing your hands up in disbelief and saying it wasn't his fault because so and so turned out to be a liar is too flimsy to be believed by Americans.  I'm sorry but THAT just isn't good enough.  

The activities that were generated down on "K" street in DC had a lot to do with the financial disaster.  Truth be told Bush is too stupid to have been involved with the "derivative" scheme.  But his reaction to the 9/11 attack was like a scared little girl.  He failed miserably because he has huge character flaws and it showed time and time again as he screwed the pooch over and over dealing with what was in reality a very spectacular and successful terror plot.  In truth it was just a crime.  There were just a handful of people involved, mostly Saudis, and Bush just went into full retard in his failed attempt to make those still alive pay for their crime.  Bush USED it to become the war president he had been talking about for a long time before he even got elected.  Cheney on the other hand used the attack to make his then failing company and their executives wealthy.  Their hubris was STUNNING.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 30, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



It's not that complicated, Clinton when he deregulated had a large part in the recession. The credit boom that started in the 80s and increased for decades unfettered. It didn't matter who was President, that recession was going to hit. I can't believe it didn't start in 2001 but somehow it was staved off until 2008.

The rest of your rant is biased BS that I refuse to rehash.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 31, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



No one asked or need ask YOUR permission to "rehash" the events of the previous two presidents.  I agree fully that Clinton succumbed to the attacks on his personal failings and rolled over with his legs up in the air and took it in the ass to make the BJ in the white house go away.  Clinton himself agrees with you about the deregulation's he was a party to.  My personal beef with him was the tv/radio ownership deregulation which put the power of the airways into the hands of a very few.  Most of the progressive radio shows were taken off the air as a result.  They were replaced by religious and unnecessary sports shows in markets that were doing well with the progressive shows.  The conglomerates were happy to lose money just to shut up the political enemies of the right.  I will never forgive Clinton for caving in just to have the right stop the impeachment.  Again an example of a president's character flaws leading to a worse America.  

Since the takeover of the major tv/radio markets there has been a 24/7 non stop hate program run against Obama.  It is no wonder many Americans believe this BS as that is all they see and hear.  With no public access over the free airways that would gladly offer other perspectives those venues do not exist other than a small handful on the pay for access channels like Sirus. 

I don't care if you say "I rant".  Someone has to offer the truth against the lies that are common on this message board.  I know that you and people like you will do anything to try to prevent the truth from seeing the light of day.  If it bothers you so much just don't read my posts.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 31, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Yeah, truth. Lol! Funny a lot of what you call the truth is really just one mans opinion. 

Yeah and all those high rated progressive shows. Lol!


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 31, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



That's right...just snuff out all opinion and fact that doesn't suit your agenda.  Perfect. That makes America FREE to only hear and see YOUR opinion.  Reminds me of a certain German's idea of freedom around 70 years ago.  

I guess that's why you think you can make up history to suit your opinions.  When you have such a low opinion of truth and facts I can see you believe everyone gets to make up their own version of events.

How convenient.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 31, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



What is my opinion Huggy, please tell me what my opinion is since you seem to think you know. 

How convenient.


----------

